# Buying Lye



## shawynaw (Feb 11, 2010)

Need a few recommendations on where to purchase lye?


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't know where you are, but some local hardware stores carry it.  I've also ordered it from thelyeguy.com.


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 2, 2010)

I get mine at ace.


----------



## Deda (Mar 2, 2010)

Crop Services, 50lb for $60.


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 7, 2010)

Just don't buy it off Ebay like I did. I ordered it on Feb 16th and it shipped yesterday.....  :x 

There are NO local places here in NM, Home Depot and Lowe's are not allowed to carry it, nor are any of the feed stores.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 11, 2010)

I know this is a little late, but I wanted to post that I ordered mine from www.essentialdepot.com  I bought this one: http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... ade/Detail for $32.  I'm a beginner and it seems like a lot of lye, but so far I've used up one bottle on all my experimental batches!

I know I'll live and learn, but for a first-timer this seemed good to me!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2010)

I also bought mine from thelyeguy.com. Very fast shipping.


----------



## oh2bejoy (Jun 12, 2010)

I buy mine from Gallade Chemicals.  50 pounds for $38.50.  It's about $43 with California sales tax.  Look for caustic soda beads.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a great price. Is the shipping expensive?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought at thelyeguy.com a very good


----------



## dubnica (Sep 1, 2010)

Essential Depot has free shipping on lye right now. Good deal.


----------



## laurapalmerwashere (Sep 1, 2010)

I use dudadiesel.com, they sell lots of bio-diesel supplies.
They ship super fast and the lye is great quality.


----------

